# Pokémon Improvement Thread



## Spoon

*Pokémon Improvement Thread*

As enjoyable as Pokémon games are, there's still more that Game Freak could do to improve them. So, uh, what are some features you'd alter, add, or remove to improve the series?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

An egg pouch that hatches pokemon as you walk with them, but doesn't take up a slot of your party. Can carry up to 10 eggs. Pokemon hatched go right to your party, if your party's full, they go straight to the PC.


----------



## Eloi

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Having every single Pokemon available on the cartridge itself.

Event-legendaries do not add to the fun of the game for the majority of Pokemon fans, because the majority of Pokemon fans can't go to an event. Pokemon that are version-exclusives just requires another game, and Pokemon that only evolve by trade  just requires another system and another game (unless you pre-arranged something with a friend. Assuming you have friends, that play Pokemon, willing to do that for you.), and both also do not add to the fun of the game. All of the above are blatant attempts at making money. Not that that's bad, considering Game Freak is a company, but: 
Games almost always allow win conditions to be met on the game itself. This expectation should apply to Pokemon. Collecting all of the Pokemon available in any given generation is the win condition of the game for that generation. Therefore, any given Pokemon cart should have all of the Pokemon of the generation on the cartridge itself. If this causes problems for storage tile/pacing-wise, shove the excess Pokemon into a Safari Zone/Bug Catching Contest type thing. 

Gotta catch em all shouldn't have to entail going miles and miles away from your home, finding friends who play Pokemon and are open about it, and failing those, cheating by buying a cheat device thing. So yeah. =(


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Eloi said:


> Games almost always allow win conditions to be met on the game itself. This expectation should apply to Pokemon.


three words: Deoxys. Fucking Deoxys.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> three words: Deoxys. Fucking Deoxys.


MoThErFuCkInG dEoXyS


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I have everything (literally everything, as in every single species of Pokémon) except Deoxys in Platinum. All legit, no GTS trading or anything. I've been struggling to find another copy of Guardian Signs to work with for at least eight months now and _finally_ I managed to convince my best friend to play it (although I actually had to _buy her the game_) so I think today or Tuesday I'll be _finally_ getting Deoxys.

but I mean, it's bad enough that you have to have a copy of Guardian Signs to get a legit Deoxys in the first place; they did /not/ need to make the mission only fucking multiplayer. Except the problem is that Ranger games aren't mainstream games. _Nobody I know would play a Ranger game of their own accord, so I have to find people and make them play it._ I bought my best friend a game with real money so that I could get a bit of data in my Platinum. I mean, she likes it well enough and all, but at the same time. It doesn't need to be multiplayer. That's just one big "fuck you" to players that want legit dex completion.


----------



## DarkHydra

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Ugh...Deoxys....

The time limit and tasks on the Entralink should be optional, and you should be able to go into buildings, buy stuff, and generally just play in someone else's game like you would your own.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

the recommended level for the mission is 25. my best friend and i tried it at 25 and died. tried it again a few times and died. now i'm at level 28 and she's grinding (or trying to. so difficult to grind in the past ; ;) to around 28 because we were super close to catching Deoxys last time and if we hadn't run into that fucking Venusaur we would have definitely succeeded. I've been waiting two fucking years for a complete Pokédex; I don't need a setback like this getting in my way. >:/


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Eloi said:


> Having every single Pokemon available on the cartridge itself.


This, for sure.

I wish every game had FRLG's VS Seeker. In RSE, I do most of my training battling wild Pokémon while I wait for someone to decide they want to battle again. The VS Seeker was much cooler. btw I've never played past RSE - do they have something like the VS Seeker in newer games?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> btw I've never played past RSE - do they have something like the VS Seeker in newer games?


Platinum has the VS. seeker, and you get it pretty early game. (before the 4th gym, I believe.) I'm not sure about Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Yeah, D/P has the VS. Seeker in it. I'd love it if they were to put it in Grey, or the RSE remakes.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Eloi said:


> Games almost always allow win conditions to be met on the game itself. This expectation should apply to Pokemon. Collecting all of the Pokemon available in any given generation is the win condition of the game for that generation. Therefore, any given Pokemon cart should have all of the Pokemon of the generation on the cartridge itself.


this generally gets fixed on the third game of a generation. (In fact, as I recall Emerald did it quite well) Sometimes it isn't completely (like in freaking Platinum!!!), but sometimes Game Freak does okay at fixing this.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



RespectTheBlade said:


> An egg pouch that hatches pokemon as you walk with them, but doesn't take up a slot of your party. Can carry up to 10 eggs. Pokemon hatched go right to your party, if your party's full, they go straight to the PC.


 Oh, I like this idea! Breeding and egg hatching need to be less cumbersome in general. It'd also be pretty cool if there were optional minigames that reduced the amount of steps needed. Although, I can't really think of an egg-themed minigame that would be fun.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Spoon said:


> Oh, I like this idea! Breeding and egg hatching need to be less cumbersome in general. It'd also be pretty cool if there were optional minigames that reduced the amount of steps needed. Although, I can't really think of an egg-themed minigame that would be fun.


i agree, an egg pouch would be of great aid. But what happens when they hatch?

Also on the subject of breeding:
-A way to affect gender, even if you don't one of that gender (starters and eeveelutions would be helped)
-Hydreigon having Dark Pulse and Earth Power from a legit source(or bring Dark Pulse TM back...)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Lirris said:


> -Hydreigon having Dark Pulse and Earth Power from a legit source(or bring Dark Pulse TM back...)


See, but those three thing would be really _convenient_, and I don't think Game Freak has that in the budget anymore, what with reusable TMs and all.

What we need are more ??? moves. Maybe even a ??? pokemon. (maybe the Unown could change types...)


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Lirris said:


> i agree, an egg pouch would be of great aid. But what happens when they hatch?
> 
> -Hydreigon having Dark Pulse and Earth Power from a legit source(or bring Dark Pulse TM back...)


 RespectTheBlade suggested that the hatched Pokemon could be transported to your PC given that you have a full party. 

 According to  veekun, Hydreigon can learn Dark Pulse via egg move. No such luck with Earth Power, though.

 On movepools, it'd be nice if Flareon could finally get Flare Blitz.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Spoon said:


> According to  veekun, Hydreigon can learn Dark Pulse via egg move. No such luck with Earth Power, though.


But I'm looking at it right now... Earth Power is right under Headbutt witch is right under Dark Pulse. :?


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> But I'm looking at it right now... Earth Power is right under Headbutt witch is right under Dark Pulse. :?


 Oh, derp; I should read links more throughly before I read them. Haha, sorry about that.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

it's doable by breeding with something moved over from gen 4, no?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> See, but those three thing would be really _convenient_, and I don't think Game Freak has that in the budget anymore, what with reusable TMs and all.
> 
> What we need are more ??? moves. Maybe even a ??? pokemon. (maybe the Unown could change types...)


??? doesn't even exist anymore, so.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



sreservoir said:


> it's doable by breeding with something moved over from gen 4, no?


Nope looked, can't Seviper doesn't earth power, and garchomp doesn't dark pulse. It's quite unfair...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Lirris said:


> Nope looked, can't Seviper doesn't earth power, and garchomp doesn't dark pulse. It's quite unfair...


...Why is it unfair???


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Lirris said:


> Nope looked, can't Seviper doesn't earth power, and garchomp doesn't dark pulse. It's quite unfair...


...Ekans learns Dark Pulse and Gible learns Earth Power though??? this post is weird.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> What we need are more ??? moves. Maybe even a ??? pokemon. (maybe the Unown could change types...)


why exactly? every time I come across someone asking for a new type, the only reasoning is 'because it would be cool', despite the fact that the types are reasonably balanced already and work quite well. they would have to introduce _so much_ stuff if they wanted a new type this far along.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

It would add an interesting dynamic to the game. haha I'm just kidding it would be really neat.

But I do think Fighting needs to be less broken, as much as I love it.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> But I do think Fighting needs to be less broken, as much as I love it.


every single usable physical fighting move has a drawback. _every single one._ well not brick break or sky uppercut but sky uppercut's a bit of a rarity and who wants brick break when you can have CLOSE COMBAT except oh wait, drawback.
repeat with every other physical fighting move ever

compare to special fire which has flamethrower. perfect accuracy, nice base power. or fire blast. not the best accuracy in the world but at least it doesn't have recoil should you miss!!


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...Why is it unfair???


Because EP/DP Hydreigon would be fun.


Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> ...Ekans learns Dark Pulse and Gible learns Earth Power though??? this post is weird.


How is it wierd?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> this generally gets fixed on the third game of a generation. (In fact, as I recall Emerald did it quite well) Sometimes it isn't completely (like in freaking Platinum!!!), but sometimes Game Freak does okay at fixing this.


Well, in Emerald you still need some Nintendo passes and events and stuff to get Mew and Deoxys, and (if you don't have another game to trade from) Lugia, Ho-oh, and Lati@s. I still wish you could get every Pokémon without having to go to a Nintendo event, especially because by the time I get around to playing the game, those events don't exist anymore. I can no longer go to an event for Emerald and get Deoxys. =[


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

drain punch, sacred sword, storm throw somewhat, situationally low kick, cross chop's not bad.

rock and flying have it worse, I'd say.


----------



## Littlestream

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Eloi said:


> Having every single Pokemon available on the cartridge itself.


_This._ I cannot seem to get a Wi-Fi connection no matter how much I try. And I wouldn't buy one of the Ranger games or the like just to get one Pokemon for my main series games. Mostly because I'd probably have to use my money. And to do that I'd have to have the money first. 

Also, a Gym Leader specializing in Dark Pokemon would be nice. But that's a bit selfish, because Dark's my favorite type. (And there _are_ some Elite Four members, so...)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Lirris said:


> How is it wierd?


Because you don't need _both?_ GF doesn't have to please the competitive battlers _all the time_ and Hydreigon is a ass-kicking machine already anyway. If you desperately want Ground attacks, go mixed and use Earthquake, it won't kill you.

Besides, you can cover half of Ground's coverage types easily with Surf and Flamethrower. Electric isn't that much of a bother if you're using a _Dragon Type_, and Poison is...well, Poison.


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Poison is so screwed. I'd like it to be doubly affective on Water (you know, Pollution?) and Psychic, because Psychic's weaknesses are all fears, (Dark, Bug, Ghost) and we fear illness as well. Poor poison, needs something good to it's name.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

So Poison and Psychic will be weak to each other?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

incidentally, is it not possible to get an earth power/dark pulse ditto by transform glitch, then send it to gen 5 and breed a deino?


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So Poison and Psychic will be weak to each other?


Why not? Medicine can sometimes beat illness, sometimes illness beats medicine.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Coroxn said:


> Why not? Medicine can sometimes beat illness, sometimes illness beats medicine.


That make sense.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



sreservoir said:


> drain punch, sacred sword, storm throw somewhat, situationally low kick, cross chop's not bad.


don't know enough about fifth gen to know anything about sacred sword or storm throw. :/ (didn't even know they existed til just now)



> rock and flying have it worse, I'd say.


true true. but are they so much better than fighting is the question


----------



## Professor Wesker

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Poison should be super affective against more than just Grass Pokemon. Maybe it'd work against Fighting types? I also wish that Nintendo would do away with the concept of event legendaries. They should all be available without waiting for Nintendo do release those things. I also agree with what someone above me said, Flareon should finally learn Flare Blitz. Also, more games with a VS Seeker. It's a pain having to grind on wild Pokemon.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Did everyone forget Nimbasa City exists? Good money, good EXP, sometimes even good items all congregated together. If you have Black, there's also Black City (I am wishing I had Black now; White Forest is a pain to upkeep.) VS Seeker is a pain in the arse with the recharge times and failure rate.


----------



## Green

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

nimbasa is terrible; there's a few good trainers with good pokemon and the rest are level 60 base stages that give about 500 exp a pop. going against the E4 with the one pokemon you're training is tedious but it's how i did it and i've got nine level 100s already.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Ixnay on the Hombre said:


> nimbasa is terrible; there's a few good trainers with good pokemon and the rest are level 60 base stages that give about 500 exp a pop. going against the E4 with the one pokemon you're training is tedious but it's how i did it and i've got nine level 100s already.


For what reason do you need to get to level 100 anymore?...


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Coroxn said:


> ...Psychic's weaknesses are all fears, (Dark, Bug, Ghost)...


... I never noticed this before. o___o that makes so much _sense..._


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

- Ingame player gyms after a certain point. As in, you can make your own gym ingame and when you mix records with another player, you get a copy of their gym.

- Extra save slots.

-When you mix records with a friend, a copy of their player shows up at your house after a certain point and you can choose to travel with them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I wanna shine my badges again. >:I


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I wanna shine my badges again. >:I


You can shine badges in BW...


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Jason-Kun said:


> - Ingame player gyms after a certain point. As in, you can make your own gym ingame and when you mix records with another player, you get a copy of their gym.
> 
> - Extra save slots.
> 
> -When you mix records with a friend, a copy of their player shows up at your house after a certain point and you can choose to travel with them.


This, this so much. That would be an awesome way of training Pokémon. The extra slave slots is a generic wish, and I'm not sure if I really get the last one. What advantage would that have?


Oh, and that inspires me. What if, instead of going solo, you start of with people who come with you? It could have a Dragon Age-esque approval system, and there would be optional party members as well, as in members who you can choose to recruit. And a new story would be swell, too, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

It's add an an extra dimension to playing with your friends if you could travel with an NPC version of their character/have an NPC version of their character interact with the plot a bit, don't you think? Plus it'd help encourage people to come up with fun teams for gym battles/npc battles between friends...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Rebattling Gyms.

...Was this already said?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Rebattling Gyms.
> 
> ...Was this already said?


This has been a third-version deal for awhile now. Emerald, Pt, and HGSS all have gym leader rematches.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

hgss are third versions?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Less legendaries.
I mean, Gen I had 5.
Gen II had 6.

THEN BANG

Gen III had 10.
Gen IV and V had 13! (Not counting Phione).

13 fucking legends! That's like one eleventh of the whole Generation! 7 is fine... 3 roaming, 2 version exclusives, 1 third game, and 1 pixie.


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I agree that they had too many, but I really like random side-legendaries like the genies.  Maybe one or two of those.  But three or four event legendaries?  That's just too many.  Wayyyyyyy too many.  Imo, Gen 4 would be better with just:

Dialga/Palkia/Giratina
Mesprit/Uxie/Azelf
Regigigas
Manaphy

Maybe Cresselia.  But since it goes with Darkrai, you'd have to have both together, which would be too many.  Shaymin was unnecessary.  Arceus was freaking awesome, so maybe, but it's still a stretch.

Why do we even have Phione?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Uh, Regigigas was imho worthless. I loved Shaymin, though, and I would prefer it over Manaphy.

Cresselia and Darkrai couldn't really work without each other, so I would say no to those two.

I guess its just up to personal preference.


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I love Shaymin too (not Skymin personally) but it wasn't exactly a pixie.  Though I agree that Manaphy was pretty awful.

I just liked Regigigas because it fit in really well with the rest of the Regis.  It was entirely pointless as far as plot goes, domain over something, etc.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I think legends should be tied to the plot somewhat, it makes the story much more interesting.

In B/W, most of them have no story.


----------



## Griffin

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

In R/B/Y, only one had a story. Two if you count Mew. And not a single one was necessary for plot progression.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

yeah and it kind of sucked :V

sorry, i'm not one of those Gen I lovers.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Yeah, all legends should be plot related. Even Event legends.
/Especially/ Event legends.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I think that once you complete the main story (or beating Alder in B/W) that you actually fulfill your roll of Pokemon Champion.  Somehow you could be challenged daily by a variety of different trainers wishing to become the champion.  If you won, they'd leave you be for a while.  If you lost, without resetting, you'd have to beat them to regain your status.

I never really liked how Champions before you would say things along the lines of "I was the champion, now you've beaten me, but I get to keep the room and the trainer class"


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

^seconding that

_gotta be the very best_


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Gym puzzles! Or just more puzzles in general. I was super disappointed with B/W because the puzzles in RSE were the best, but B/W had lame gyms that just sat there and looked pretty. You can get through basically all of them by just waking straight forward on whatever path you're on. 

Meanwhile, RSE had really nice gyms like Flannery's (three layers of teleportation hot-spring holes, you have to sort of memorize the location of each room on each layer to find your way to the gym leader), and Winona's (strangely shaped swinging doors), and Tate and Liza's (teleportation pads + tiles that force you to move forward). There's also super fun natural landscapes like Shoal Cave (sliding ice) and Magma's Hideout (boulders to push around via Strength). 

And the Trick Master needs to make a comeback. Seriously.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Gym puzzles! Or just more puzzles in general. I was super disappointed with B/W because the puzzles in RSE were the best, but B/W had lame gyms that just sat there and looked pretty. You can get through basically all of them by just waking straight forward on whatever path you're on.


Lenora's and Clay's gyms had me stumped for awhile. But none of the other gyms were particularly puzzly, yeah, and Opelucid's took _ages_ to walk through. They were pretty, though.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Alvyren said:


> Lenora's and Clay's gyms had me stumped for awhile. But none of the other gyms were particularly puzzly, yeah, and Opelucid's took _ages_ to walk through. They were pretty, though.


My problem with Opelucid was the fact that in certain spots it was impossible to go back to the Pokemon Center without battling a trainer.  In most other gyms you can just back-track if you need to heal.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Fucking single-sex pokémon.  I'm okay with things like volbeat and illumise, or the nidorans, but _fuck nageki and dageki and DOREDIA._  I don't mind sex ratios often sucking!  Just.  ARGH.

Moooooore things need teeter dance.  Like marakacchi!  And everything that gets teeter dance as an event move should get it as an egg move cough bellsprout pikachu.

Bring back pikachu learning surf as an event sort of thing!  Behhhhh having to get a new pikachu for surf.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Alvyren said:


> Lenora's and Clay's gyms had me stumped for awhile. But none of the other gyms were particularly puzzly, yeah, and Opelucid's took _ages_ to walk through. They were pretty, though.


I found Opelucid to be really easy. All you really have to do is just keep on walking towards whatever direction you were facing, and then jump off on to one of the buttons when there is a button to jump off on to. 

I mean, there was even an elite trainer blocking your path on one of the dragons so you can't mess up :(


But yeah, Clay's had me for a while. I couldn't for the life of me figure out which elevator goes to which floor, so I was basically walking onto random elevators and hoping for the best for most of the puzzle.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Lenora's had me stumped also, but that was because i was counting steps, and not book cases. And i really didnt want to fight the last girl, but i had to.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Tailsy said:


> Fucking single-sex pokémon.  I'm okay with things like volbeat and illumise, or the nidorans, but _fuck *nageki and dageki and DOREDIA.*_  I don't mind sex ratios often sucking!  Just.  ARGH.
> 
> Moooooore things need teeter dance.  Like *marakacchi*!  And everything that gets teeter dance as an event move should get it as an egg move cough bellsprout pikachu.
> 
> Bring back pikachu learning surf as an event sort of thing!  Behhhhh having to get a new pikachu for surf.


What are you talking about?

Opelucid Gym was /the worst/.
I could rarely heal, I think I had to let myself lose to heal once or twice.

I one game I remember there was a Gym that you had to push the punching bags to get to the Gym Leader.
/That/ was a Gym Puzzle.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Crazy Linoone said:


> I found Opelucid to be really easy. All you really have to do is just keep on walking towards whatever direction you were facing, and then jump off on to one of the buttons when there is a button to jump off on to.
> 
> I mean, there was even an elite trainer blocking your path on one of the dragons so you can't mess up :(


How did you get that I found Opelucid's hard? It just takes forever to actually walk through.


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I actually fond half the puzzles in BW to be hard. Cilan/Cress/Chill, Burgh, Elesa, and Skyla were pretty easy. I had more issues with Lenora, Clay, Brycen, and Drayden/Iris in terms of gym puzzles. Though by far the hardest gym in terms of battle was Drayden/Iris's are far as I'm concerned.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> What are you talking about?


English pokémon names are hard.  It's not been long enough for everyone to COMPLETELY forget them, right?  :(  Sawk, throh, grass thing that's like an Isshu bellossom, cactus thing.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Tailsy said:


> *Japanese* pokémon names are hard.  It's been long enough for everyone to COMPLETELY forget them. Sawk, Throh, Lilligant, Maractus.


Fix'd
Oh, that make so much more sense now.

...What's so bad about single-sex Pokemon?

And yes, Maractus /does/ need Teeter Dance.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Fix'd


I still remember the Japanese names better than English and my Japanese skills are non-existent.



> ...What's so bad about single-sex Pokemon?


For one, it makes breeding with them more painful since the baby/inherited moves are determined by sex. You cannot use a Lilligant to pass on Egg Moves because you can never have a father Lilligant. 

Secondly, implied gender roles suck. Things like Machop and Vulpix (with a biased sex, but _still both_) are much better. There is absolutely no reason why Lilligant should be female-only, and atrocities like Jellicent really need to go away.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

How how doe2 Vulpix have a biased sex?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> How how doe2 Vulpix have a biased sex?


75% of Vulpix are female, whereas only 25% are male.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

This is such a small detail, but I'd really like it if you could chose the Pokéball that egg-hatched Pokémon come out of. It's always the generic one. What if I want to use, say, a Premier Ball? That's part of the reason why I don't like to hatch eggs so much. I find the Pokéball boring. And if you don't have any in your bag, it should just use the normal Pokéball as the default. I mean, as far as I know, hatching an egg doesn't take up any Pokéballs anyway.

The return of walking Pokémon would also be nice. I'd like to see it in the third installment of Gen V.

Oh and something else: I've recently heard of a glitch item in the older games called Surfboard. Something like that would be really neat if implemented officially. Items you could use instead of HMs. And different modes of transportation other than the bike. Like a skateboard... or a car. Or maybe even riding your Pokémon (could go hand-in-hand with walking Pokémon) on land if it's of an appropriate size.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Maybe bumping up Cut's power to, say, 65 at the least?

And making Scratch equal to Tackle.
If any of the starters in Gen V had Scratch, they would lose in the first Rival Battles.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Maybe bumping up Cut's power to, say, 65 at the least?


I was thinking more along the lines of 55/95/high crit as a Razor Leaf clone.



> And making Scratch equal to Tackle.
> If any of the starters in Gen V had Scratch, they would lose in the first Rival Battles.


Tackle was at a disadvantage to Scratch and Cut in the older games and it wasn't really an issue then.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

I'd love to see more snippets of articles, when examining bookshelves. Similar to how FireRed and LeafGreen gave little glimpses into NPC's interests and backstories due to the Fame Checker. 

 Addtionally, art galleries and museums would be more interesting if you were able to closely examine the displayed objects. Castelia's art gallery left me disappointed since there were only a sentence or two to a picture. Oreburgh's mining museum and Slateport's ocean display were much more informative and exciting than that.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Alvyren said:


> How did you get that I found Opelucid's hard? It just takes forever to actually walk through.


>.< I was just making a comment about the Opelucid Gym! Sorry if it seemed like I misunderstood you. I have a horrible way of phrasing things and tend to confuse people a lot :P

My inner physics nerd was very disappointed with Brycen's Gym because you're not supposed to keep on gliding in a circle after you get shot out of the spinning thing because inertia means that you should be going straight ahhhh

And I completely agree with Spoon. I love little easter-egg-like snippets of information on, well, everything. I actually went back to the Slateport Museum more than once just to look at all the exhibits.


----------



## TimFox

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*

Off the top of my head, I'd quite like a record of all significant events that have happened in the game. Such as:

TRAINER received his first ever Pokemon, CHARMANDER on 14/05/2002!
TRAINER caught CATERPIE on 15/05/2002!

Maybe a choice of what to include, or only the most important events to stop it from being cluttered. So kinda like the recent events thing on some games, except from the start of the game. It would be especially cool when you pick up the game a few years down the line I think, I would certainly love to see that in my old RBY files. And maybe include snapshots?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



Crazy Linoone said:


> My inner physics nerd was very disappointed with Brycen's Gym because you're not supposed to keep on gliding in a circle after you get shot out of the spinning thing because inertia means that you should be going straight ahhhh.


presumably there is a centripetal force! maybe the spinning thing is really massive?


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



TimFox said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd quite like a record of all significant events that have happened in the game. Such as:
> 
> TRAINER received his first ever Pokemon, CHARMANDER on 14/05/2002!
> TRAINER caught CATERPIE on 15/05/2002!
> 
> Maybe a choice of what to include, or only the most important events to stop it from being cluttered. So kinda like the recent events thing on some games, except from the start of the game. It would be especially cool when you pick up the game a few years down the line I think, I would certainly love to see that in my old RBY files. And maybe include snapshots?


This, though I agree you should get to choose what to keep a record of, with the exception of plot events which get put down no matter what.


----------



## Wobbles

*Re: Pokémon Improvement Thread*



TimFox said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd quite like a record of all significant events that have happened in the game. Such as:
> 
> TRAINER received his first ever Pokemon, CHARMANDER on 14/05/2002!
> TRAINER caught CATERPIE on 15/05/2002!
> 
> Maybe a choice of what to include, or only the most important events to stop it from being cluttered. So kinda like the recent events thing on some games, except from the start of the game. It would be especially cool when you pick up the game a few years down the line I think, I would certainly love to see that in my old RBY files. And maybe include snapshots?


I thought that this was done in DPP, with the Journal?
At least, the words part. No pictures then.

What I would personally like to see in the games is the "upstairs" portion of the Pokemon Centers GONE. The advent of the C-Gear proves that it's possible to battle at any time, and something similar to the C-Gear, not necessarily a screen-filler, but a Key Item maybe, that compiled all of the wireless features. (i.e. GTS, local wireless, WiFi Battling, etc.)


----------

